# Nocks are too tight on the string



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

BCY tool is a good one, my personal favorite is the Beiter, but its more expensive. 

1. If you do not have a string jig, you can serve it right on your bow. Its best to stretch the string when serving, I serve at 100 #'s . If you really want to go cheap, put two nails in a board or work bench, and stretch your string on it.

2. Thats hit and miss. I am sure someone somewhere has a book with all that info. I can tell you that with a 14 strand of 8190 I need .030 serving for my G nocks to fit snug. WIth 18 strands I use .025 etc. I just built a BCY X string, and with a 18 strand I needed.028


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

rsarns said:


> BCY tool is a good one, my personal favorite is the Beiter, but its more expensive.
> 
> 1. If you do not have a string jig, you can serve it right on your bow. Its best to stretch the string when serving, I serve at 100 #'s . If you really want to go cheap, put two nails in a board or work bench, and stretch your string on it.
> 
> 2. Thats hit and miss. I am sure someone somewhere has a book with all that info. I can tell you that with a 14 strand of 8190 I need .030 serving for my G nocks to fit snug. WIth 18 strands I use .025 etc. I just built a BCY X string, and with a 18 strand I needed.028


Thanks. 

1. Okay - I'll have to figure out a cheap way to make a jig and put some good tension on the string. Maybe use a ratching tie down.....

2. This is my biggest question -- hoping not to end up with a bunch of different types of serving string and doing a lot of experimentation. Hope there is a way to figure this out in advance (based on string material and # of strands).

If Pin Accunocks are recommended, that may be the easier way for me to go. I only have a couple dozen arrows....


----------



## HappyHillbilly (Apr 18, 2013)

rsarns said:


> BCY tool is a good one, my personal favorite is the Beiter, but its more expensive.
> 
> 1. If you do not have a string jig, you can serve it right on your bow..........


I second that. The BCY tool is nice, works great.

As for not wanting to end up with a bunch of different serving sizes - With traditional & compound bows I've had too many variances with nock fit. Change nock type & you're likely to have to change serving. I file my nocks & get the exact fit that I like. If nocks are too loose I'll replace serving with thicker serving & then file the nocks. I've been doing this for the last 2yrs. and have never had an issue with filed nocks messing up the serving. With 2 trad bows, 2 compounds, all with different arrows & nock types, along with maintaining my wife & son's compound bows/arrows, filing is the best way to go for me.


----------



## Joe Ryan (Jun 8, 2014)

It's easier to custom fit your nocks, and it's simple too ! Bring your strung bow to a pot of boiling water, a couple inches will do. Dip your nock ( on the arrow of course ) into the water for a count of 5, then quickly remove the arrow from the water and snap it on the serving slowly. Let it set on the serving for a few seconds, remove, and re-snap it back on the serving. If it's still tight, repeat the process. I'll get 90% of em right on the first try. Don't submerge the nocks too long or they'll warp. Try it !


----------



## EBinCA (May 9, 2012)

does the boil method work if the mocks are loose? pinching them while warm?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The boil method is a really good way to take 12 strong, consistent nocks and make them into 12 pre-weakened inconsistent ones.

Build your strings to fit your nocks.

-Grant


----------



## Joe Ryan (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes, pinch them if they're loose. Afterwards, spin the arrow to make sure there is no nock wobble. If so, just discard it... Nocks are cheap enough .


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks guys.

I tried the hot water method on a few nocks. I'm probably not doing it right and need more trial and error but it didn't really work for me. And I think it's tedious -- check, water, check, water, check, .... until it seems right.

I think the right center serving is the way to go but I'm not sure what to use. I have two strings:

1) BCY-X 20 (or 22?) strand with unknown serving (but I can find out)

2) 8125G (20 strand?) with Halo 0.021 serving.

If I get the serving tool, what should I choose as serving material?

1) Halo? 0.002" down from whatever the current serving size is? 0.004" down?

2) 62Xs: available in similar sizes as Halo -- why would someone choose this over Halo if the breaking strength for the Halo is a good 50% higher than the 62Xs for the same diameter?


Just a general comment: I'm enjoying archery in general. But archery equipment in my limited experience so far has been a real pain. I've got the wrong arrows (spine, length, tip weight as recommended to me) for my bow (weight and draw length), my ILF limbs didn't fit my riser, my nocks don't fit my string. For a precision sport, I'm not seeing a lot of precision in the manufacturing. Disappointing to say the least given the costs. This makes it really difficult for a newbie to just enjoy the sport -- I'm learning about equipment but I'd rather be learning how to shoot.

I come here and get some great information. But I hate buying anything related to archery right now. 

I'm very frustrated -- I don't see why I need to buy a serving tool, serving material (once I figure out what to get) and serve my own strings just to get nocks to fit. I thought nocks were some standard size. Why can't I just specify specify a string of a certain material and length for my bow along with the intended nock and have the string just work?

Sorry, just needed to vent a little. It's just a *** moment for me right now.


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

grantmac said:


> The boil method is a really good way to take 12 strong, consistent nocks and make them into 12 pre-weakened inconsistent ones.
> 
> Build your strings to fit your nocks.
> 
> -Grant


Thanks Grant -- I think I'm going to go this route. It's the right way to do it. It's just frustrating that I bought two strings from two different sources and neither work well with my nocks. Perhaps it's the nocks that are out of spec (but I've got a couple dozen of them). But even still, if I can't change the nock, the string needs to be made to match (since it's basically being made to order anyway).

I guess if I stick w/ archery, I'm going to have to start making my own strings. I'm 0 for 2 right now. I haven't really had a desire to do so -- seems like a string is a very rare replacement item. Just not sure what else to do.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wish I could tell you exactly what to do but all I can say is that with a 20 strand 8125 string I use BCY 62xs at .018 served tight and it fits an Easton large groove (.098) G nock perfectly. It clicks on and almost slips but not quite. Just remember that the tension in the serving tool will slightly change the finished diameter of the serving. A tight setting will make the diameter slightly smaller than a looser setting, and after serving I will take something hard and very smooth, ( I use the polished aluminum handle of my exacto knife) and rub the nock area to level any high spots before I install the nock sets.


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

Corene1 said:


> Wish I could tell you exactly what to do but all I can say is that with a 20 strand 8125 string I use BCY 62xs at .018 served tight and it fits an Easton large groove (.098) G nock perfectly. It clicks on and almost slips but not quite. Just remember that the tension in the serving tool will slightly change the finished diameter of the serving. A tight setting will make the diameter slightly smaller than a looser setting, and after serving I will take something hard and very smooth, ( I use the polished aluminum handle of my exacto knife) and rub the nock area to level any high spots before I install the nock sets.


Thanks for the info -- it's a baseline to start from. 

This may be dumb question: Halo is offered at 0.017" and 0.019" -- would that 0.001" make a noticeable difference in fit for your nocks? If not, why use 62xs vs Halo? Just trying to get a little educated on why one would choose 62xs vs Halo - I have no idea what criteria is used in determining what serving material to use.

Just to be explicit with your point on the serving tool -- using the same string material, # of strands and serving material, one can end up with different finished diameters of the string? So, in my case, if the diameter is too think, it's possible I can ask for a tighter tool setting and wind up with a perfect string? And what tradeoffs are there? I assume there is a 'recommended' tool setting. Going tighter may solve the fitment problem what is there a tradeoff in some other aspect? The string becomes too stiff and doesn't bend well (especially for shorter bows?)?

If so, this might be an option (instead of changing # of strands and/or changing serving thickness). But how does one determine what 'tightness' to request? It seems, in the end, one should just be able to specify a nock (ie - GT HD pin nock) to be used with the string and the string expert manufacturing should be able to adjust the serving (tool, material, thickness) appropriately.

Is one expected to be an expert on strings, string materials, tools in order to order one? Seems like it is but seems like it shouldn't have to be.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

K, 

Is there an archery store near you ... even a compound shop? 

If so, you could take your bow to them along with your arrows, and they can most likely serve the string to fit the nocks for a small fee. This gets you happy fast, and then you can take your time (while happily shooting away!) to hump the learning curve on string making and serving. 

My local compound shop fellow was nice enough to serve a string for me and talk me through the process as he did so. I bought a jig and serving on the spot, went home, and practiced a few short servings on another bow to get the hang of it. 

Just a thought to ward off temporary insanity. 

Good luck.


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

Thin Man -- yea, there's a compound shop nearby. I had a string made there. It's probably functionally fine but I wasn't completely happy with the string. On one end, I can't get the string to lay flat against the limb; one side of the loop crosses over the other side of the loop (endless loop). I can see that the string is twisted around each other under the loop serving.

But replacing the center serving may be easy (seems like something I could do eventually). Maybe I'll give that a shot. Couldn't hurt I guess -- can't break what's already broken, etc.

Any recommendation on serving material? 62xs 0.018" vs Halo 0.017" (or 0.019")?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Halo is VERY slick and some people find it is better for a finger release.
62XS grips the string far better so it doesn't separate at the nock, it's also a bit more durable and cheaper.

I like the .019 stuff.

-Grant


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have to agree with Grantmac as far as the serving goes. I use 62xs because I like the finish it gives and the durability. I started using it when my son was shooting FITA quite seriously. 300 arrows plus a day will take it's toll quickly on a string so the durability factor comes into play . I also like how it grips the string bundle while applying. As far as your earlier post there is not a fixed setting on the serving tool . It has an adjustable nut that you tighten or loosen tension with . Kind of like a fishing reel drag. I do use halo for the end servings though it gives and excellent finish.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

kokobridge said:


> Why can't I just specify specify a string of a certain material and length for my bow along with the intended nock and have the string just work?


Seems reasonable. Did you try that with your string builder?




Corene1 said:


> ...and after serving I will take something hard and very smooth, ( I use the polished aluminum handle of my exacto knife) and rub the nock area to level any high spots before I install the nock sets.


Good tip. Never thought about that. Thanks Corene.


----------



## huntnall (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't know if it works with your pin knocks but I use a cheap little fingernail file to make my knocks fit the string usually takes bout five swipes through the knock


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

Let's assume that I'm going to order a new string from scratch: another 8125G for the same bow (30-35# draw weight).

We know that the string came out too thick the first time. If I order another string, is it better to:

*1) reduce the number of strands and keep using the Halo 0.021" center serving? (how many strands would it take -- 1? 2? 4?)
*
*2) keep the same number of strands and use a thinner center serving (0.019" or 0.017")?
*2a) On the current string, the nocks will usually release but it's on tight and the string will rotate if I rotate the arrow while nocked on the string. It takes some force to remove the nock from the string. If the nock or the pin insert is just slightly loose fitting (on the pin or in the arrow, respectively), then the nock will remain on the string when the arrow is released. Is going down to 0.019" enough? Or do you think 0.017" might be better?

Thanks -- I'm going to have my original string fixed, I'm going to order another string (to replace the BCY X). And I'm going to buy a serving tool and learn how to serve my strings for the future. The original string looks very well made, it's just too thick. But I think if I can serve them myself in the future - I'll practice on the BCY X string.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

A competent string maker of you tell him what mocks you will be using will give you a perfect fit 

If your current string maker can't do that 

Here


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

I've built strings for a decade using 452x and starting using BCY-X last year or so and finally got a good fit with GT HD pin nocks. Then this past year switched to the Accu-lite nock and damn if they aren't even tighter. BCY-x & Halo center serving combo's I've tried with Accu-lite nock: 22 strand w/ .019 = Too tight. 22 strand w/ .017 slightly too tight will pinch. so went to 22 strand w/ .014 halo. Works but too loose. Now I have just finished a 24 strand w/ .014 Halo... finally I think I got the fit for GT ACCU-LITE NOCKS on BCY-X. 24 strand w/ .014 Halo. It is on the string jig but the accu-lite nocks snap on good and move up & down easily, and don't grab/ twist the string when rotated around the string.

I just wish there was more consistency between the GT nock throat diameters or mention of the Nock diameter on the packaging. 

I was thinking of trying the GT GTO nocks, hopefully they fit on the center serving the same as the Accu-lites???


----------



## Matt H (Aug 23, 2014)

JParanee said:


> A competent string maker of you tell him what mocks you will be using will give you a perfect fit
> 
> If your current string maker can't do that
> 
> Here


+1
Chad makes excellent strings. on the endless loop strings i got from him he wrote down the number of strands for the string and the serving diameter too.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

kokobridge said:


> I think the right center serving is the way to go but I'm not sure what to use. I have two strings:
> 
> 1) BCY-X 20 (or 22?) strand with unknown serving (but I can find out)
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I shoot a 20-strand BCY-X string on one of my bows. BCY #62 .21 center serving gives me a perfect nock fit.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

It is difficult to predict nock fit if you aren't the one making the string. Certain stand count, certain serving size, certain nock, probably be close, but...

Variations in. Serving material compliance, differences in how much the maker strips/ compresses the string before serving, differences in how tight thhe serving is applied, differences in strand thickness based on color...

A serving jig with a variety of serving options goes a long way. Hooking up with a supplier who will serve for a specific nock size is easier. Making your own is the most fun, and if you don't like what you get, yell all you want


----------



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

I think having a string served to your nock is the perfect fix. However, with that not always being the practical remedy, this little tool was not very expensive and has worked well. I fold fine sandpaper over it to take nock material off faster. It gives several thicknesses and keeps my sanding consistent.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

Emory board


----------

